# The Classic Car you wish you owned



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Theres lots of cars I would like to own but there is one I keep scanning Autotrader for in the hope of finding a bargain to grace my driveway. The Triumph TR6 the last of the great British 2 seaters in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

a favourite of mine too, but a good one will cost you dear, an immaculate fully restored one will be sky high :swoon:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Back in 1969 I was looking at an MG TA and "she" said that it was the car or her. Wish I'd chose the car! It would have got better with age! :yes:

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

One of these please if Big M's lottery ticket ever comes in


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

> a favourite of mine too, but a good one will cost you dear, an immaculate fully restored one will be sky high :swoon:


I know they are skyrocketing at the moment 6 or 7 years ago I was looking and decent ones needing some TLC with a bit of TinWorm in the usual places were going for £8 to 10 grand and good left handers from the US were about the same. Now ones with bodywork looking like rusty lace are going for 12 grand and up.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Technically not a classic, I think, but my dream car is always going to be the 2000s era xjr I British racing green or navy. Sexy as prime rib on the bone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Technically not a classic, I think, but my dream car is always going to be the 2000s era xjr I British racing green or navy. Sexy as prime rib on the bone.


classic covers cars no longer in production and over 20 years old :yes:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I would love this.


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

I own a few this one which is on this forum now http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/97197-1969-fully-restored-morris-1000-4-door-saloon/

and a 1989 xr3 convertible that's never been painted or welded and is mint a very nice clean car, also finishing of a restoration on a morris traveller then ive got another 4 door saloon to do, then a convertible.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

This one,


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well I don't drive, as I've had motorbikes all my adult life and never had reason to learn to drive!
Wife has a car of some description and "gladly" drive us everywhere as she doesn't like getting on the back of the bikes... Anyway I'll tell you the motorbike I would love to own.

Suzuki GT750 in blue, red or black.










Now listen to this table tennis match


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

It'd have to be a DS21...


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> > This one,
> ...


That's a no contest for me.

That Aston Martin without a doubt.

The persuaders all the way, I remember being in WH Smiths and seeing a VHS of a couple of episodes I had to have the tape no matter what.

I now have them all on DVD.

Sir Roger made a great Bond, in my opinion as I liked the humour.

Still do in fact.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

If I'm allowed a car and a bike, this would be the bike. Had one when I was 18 and would love another.










And I'm with Dapper on the car - Citroen DS


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

s type jag


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

V600





















BondandBigM said:


> One of these please if Big M's lottery ticket ever comes in


Nice example 'Ruf' alloys look good I'd love a 'Ruf' Porsche :laugh: I've had a couple of rough ones...



Gpts said:


> If I'm allowed a car and a bike, this would be the bike. Had one when I was 18 and would love another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Dad had a DS in the late 70's they were out of this world to look at and ride in. It rotted away and he bought a second one to rebuild it swapping all the body panels bar the roof which was a plastic panel :yes:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

> Theres lots of cars I would like to own but there is one I keep scanning Autotrader for in the hope of finding a bargain to grace my driveway. The Triumph TR6 the last of the great British 2 seaters in my opinion.


Have to say I'd go no further. TR6 for me too every time. Saw one at a Shell petrol startion in Notts not long ago and it was fab. Quite partial to a Mk1 Escort too - my parents actually had one;


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It would be this 3.0 CSL



I worked on this very car when I was at BMW in the early 90's and it is part of the classic car fleet they have (I also worked on a 328, 507, isetta, M1, and M6 historics they own too)

The thin pillars, the big wide seats, the floaty suspension and the straight six, along with the smooth lines and the ability to carry four at great speed would win it for me. However they are now the wrong side of £50k and only going higher


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Being more realistic, I would go for this


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

> Being more realistic, I would go for this


Funny that, I was just thinking if there was anything else I wish I had and I was about to post about a Jensen Interceptor! You can get a restored, revamped, and upgraded one (new engine, modern brakes, new interior, etc., as featured on Top Gear) for £170,000. Oh dear, I've run out of cheques...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

RTM Boy said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> > Being more realistic, I would go for this
> ...


I know, and as Clarkson put it how could you not resists saying lets take the Interceptor


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

> It would be this 3.0 CSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A neighbour had one of those in Orange and Black it was a beauty and so comfy but it didnt like to go round corners. it was an Autobahn and Motorway monster though, he reckoned he got from Birmingham Bull ring to Liverpool Tarbock Island in an hour and 10 minutes very early one morning. Obviously this never happened and the police cant prove it anyway ;-)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

fastmongrel said:


> > It would be this 3.0 CSL
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Maybe but nowhere near as cool as a Jag

:biggrin:






























Nigelp said:


> V600
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In one of my many previous lives I blagged my way onto the Aston stand at the motor show when they first displayed one of those and ended up having a bit of a chit chat with some top AM bloke about the pros and cons of supercharging vs turbocharging, they are still waiting for my order

:laugh: :laugh:

As for the porker, if and it's a big if, I was after a tuners car I'd walk past RUF and head straight to the Gemballa workshops










:thumbsup:


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Just looking through the images , all great in my opinion :thumbsup: the Suzuki gt750 brings back great memories of motor vehicle engineering college in the 1980s . one of our lecturers had one and can still remember that distinctive sound ....................


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Several years ago through work, I had the pleasure of looking through a private collection owned by 2millionaire brothers. They had a varied collection of about 100 vehicles in a climate controlled warehouse, which they rotated yearly. This included a vintage rolls Royce Phantom resplendent with red leather and wooden dash, one of the Beatles penny lane minis - essentially a mini with old pennies bonded to the body and covered in clear lacquer, several mgbs, a model t ford etc etc. You get the idea, I was like a kid in a sweet shop.

The car I loved the most from the whole lot was a Mercedes gull wing in silver which their private mechanic had just completed an engine rebuild on. The freshly refurbed leather interior was fantastic and when he fired up the engine it sounded fabulous. A beautiful car I'd love to own even with its impractical doors for everyday use.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw this in the Haynes Motor Museum recently. It's a Dusi ! No! It really is a Dusy! :yes:



:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Dam I'd forgotten Steeds Jag


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> Dam I'd forgotten Steeds Jag


Now I just need that lottery win

:biggrin:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> Dam I'd forgotten Steeds Jag


So had I.

Apparently a pig to drive or so I heard.

Wouldn't bother me in the slightest.

Off subject slightly I had a teacher who looked like Purdey (Joanna Lumley) she even had a yellow TR7.

She got married I and many others were gutted.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Some great cars in this thread but I've always liked British glassfibre cars - especially those made by small companies such as Marcos, Lotus, TVR, Reliant, Ginetta etc - most, if not all, of these are small light & rear wheel drive. Even though I own a much modified Reliant SS1 - which I love & is great fun to drive - I've always hankered after a Ginetta of some sort (maybe it's the fact they're still made in Leeds?) 

Such as this V8 engined G33:



Or this G4 - I'm not sure but I think this may still be available as a build to order - most end up in Japan. There's a great (old) Top Gear review of one on Youtube by Vicki Butler-Henderson 



The new Ginetta G40 isn't bad either:



Having owned the SS1 for quite a few years now I'm quite prepared to put with rattles, squeaks & poor panel fit (though any car would be an improvement over the SS1 in this regard)


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I will lower the tone slightly, I remember driving one of these that belonged to my friend back in the seventies and it was fun.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> fastmongrel said:
> 
> 
> > > It would be this 3.0 CSL
> ...


 :laugh: nice one If you were wearing the LV they probably thought you were a serious punter. I can just see you in Mr Steed's actual car...http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/john-steeds-jaguar-cult-show-6341419



lewjamben said:


> I would love this.


gorgeous in Inca :yes:



scottswatches said:


> It would be this 3.0 CSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...





scottswatches said:


> It would be this 3.0 CSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looks like a csi rather than a csl and from the description of big wide seats. I once nearly bought a csl in need of work in the mid 90's it still had its scheel buckets but they'd been mostly eaten by rodents. They cost more than a V8 Aston in their day they were very special. Not at all in the condition of these









Yep I'll add a vote for the CSL I'd have mine with the city pack and the batmobile addenda still in the boot per the German regs of the day.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I do believe Mr Bond himself quiet liked a 635...I had 2 when I was 18 one in red and one in gold they rust very well indeed :laugh: http://www.jamesbondlifestyle.com/articles/sean-connerys-bond-lifestyle.

I actually nearly bought this very car when it was for sale at the old BMW dealership in Colne in Lancashire called Prestons BMW. It was mint I'd just finished Uni and had my 635's for 5 years. It was a toss up between the BM and a V12 XJS. The BM was mint and reasonably priced at the time it was about 12 grand! I should have bought it I plumped for the XJS :swoon:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

pauluspaolo said:


> Some great cars in this thread but I've always liked British glassfibre cars - especially those made by small companies such as Marcos, Lotus, TVR, Reliant, Ginetta etc - most, if not all, of these are small light & rear wheel drive. Even though I own a much modified Reliant SS1 - which I love & is great fun to drive - I've always hankered after a Ginetta of some sort (maybe it's the fact they're still made in Leeds?)
> 
> Such as this V8 engined G33:
> 
> ...


British and fibre glass would have to be this for me


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

SBryantgb said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Some great cars in this thread but I've always liked British glassfibre cars - especially those made by small companies such as Marcos, Lotus, TVR, Reliant, Ginetta etc - most, if not all, of these are small light & rear wheel drive. Even though I own a much modified Reliant SS1 - which I love & is great fun to drive - I've always hankered after a Ginetta of some sort (maybe it's the fact they're still made in Leeds?)
> ...


That is a bit epic isn't it? Being a short ar5e, I wonder if I'd be able to see anything out of the thing - great looking car though :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Being more realistic, I would go for this


Interceptor is an all time classic. Another one I nearly bought (there have been loads). Back in 1995 I went to like at a mk111 finished in carmen red with cream leather for sale at an old water mill near Oulton Park it was 8 grand and had more bubbles than a chocky aero. I like the idea of the modified S with the up dates. However i'd go for an FF in original mk11 spec. with rostyles and cotton reel head rests. Cost as much as a 4 bedroom house in Surrey's Stockbroker belt when new :swoon:










The MK111 is nice but i like the pleated seats in the 11 combined with the dash in the 111. Even better would be a J series with the sheep skin inserts for the proper 70's feel :laugh:

not the best of pics but you can just make out the sheepskin inserts


----------

